# Nobby mag Avet sx



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a link to some pictures on how to nobby mag a avet I know I found the link here but when I do a search I get nothing as of now my SX is static maged and works great but I can never seem to leave well enough alone and want more farther better the link lead me to strippersonline and I searched their site also for nothing can anyone chime in and point me in the right direction thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35284


there ya go


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Jesse But....
the other post had drill bit size and tap size and screw size but thats a start I will be sure to post 
my failure or sucess ....... also the other step by step post said he got all the parts from home depot along with a nice rubber cover over the screw that looks pretty water tight ...........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WestCoastMike said:


> Thanks Jesse But....
> the other post had drill bit size and tap size and screw size but thats a start I will be sure to post
> my failure or sucess ....... also the other step by step post said he got all the parts from home depot along with a nice rubber cover over the screw that looks pretty water tight ...........


in my opinion, i see no reason to knobby an avet sx, there is very little space between spool and plate, which means ur thread must come out far from the spool, which henceforth means ur gona have a big arse knobby in ur way while fishing..

if ur gonna be fishing with it, you can do a stationary mag system in about 10 minutes, thats waht i did with mine, and it throws great. 



Jesse


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

as of now it is static maged and works awsome 1 double sided laptop HD mag I get zero fluff and good distance 100yrds with 6 n bait. I also maged a few friends avets with the same results I am just bored I guess and want to tinker and get some reaction from the locals. so you think there is not enough room inside the reel to make the nobby effective ?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WestCoastMike said:


> as of now it is static maged and works awsome 1 double sided laptop HD mag I get zero fluff and good distance 100yrds with 6 n bait. I also maged a few friends avets with the same results I am just bored I guess and want to tinker and get some reaction from the locals. so you think there is not enough room inside the reel to make the nobby effective ?


well, with most of the good effective knobby mags with avet sx's, you need to have a small pipe of some sort on the actual outside of the reel, so that ur magnets can be pulled further away from the spool. otherewise, there is a very small amount inside for adjustment,which, in my opinion is kidn of rendering the whole idea of an adjustable mag system pointless.

i mean, the point is to have it be from super duper blow up loose, and on the other end of the spectrum be able to throw 8nbait into a 20kt headwind.

if u can only adjust a small portion , is it really worth having a big ole knob on the outside of this somewhat small bodied reel?

i guess you'd just have to weigh the pro's / con's on this for yourself, and based on the type of fishing that you do.


for me personally, the stationary mag is great, out of the way, and is set up great for what i use the reel for.



Jesse


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess this is a good excuse to get a MX then thanks for your advice .....:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

id just static mag it..

even though i dont own or use a SX, i use my static newell 229 for the big bait work.

3 days ago, i went out at night.. wow, i had crosswinds from my left that felt like 20mph winds.

i threw 8oz plus a big piece of bunker. no fluff. no mess... bombproof, or ya, did i mention i couldnt see it land in the water? lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> id just static mag it..
> 
> even though i dont own or use a SX, i use my static newell 229 for the big bait work.
> 
> ...


need glassses? 


Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

with the sand and everything blowing into my face , next time.. im gonna bring a pair of swimming goggles,, just in case. haha

my rod even fell into the sand. sand was all over the reel.

a few towel whips and the reel kept clicking along. at home? a good hose got all the sand gremlins off.

no breakdowns needed. xD

i doubt a SX can play hard like a newell..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I know that Bill Thomas makes a knobby Avet sideplate with good results, I'd check with him.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> i doubt a SX can play hard like a newell..



then you've never fished one hard. i have fished the living piss out of mine, wading with it, and i watched chris storrs fish half the week with his underwater (mainy cuz he is so short )

they're tougher then a mule, and stay that way.



Jesse


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

i knobby mag all my avets w.1/4 or 1/2 brass compression fitting that was drilled and tapped into the side of the reel. I used a small piece of 5/16 galvanized rod that was epoxied into the cap and the magnet sat on top. This helped deal with the clearance between the spool and the side of the reel. I can have the reel spin between 3 and 9 seconds. If you want me to email you pictures of my reel I can.


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

Tim I pm you with my email if you could hook me up with some pic's that would be great thanks..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> then you've never fished one hard. i have fished the living piss out of mine, wading with it, and i watched chris storrs fish half the week with his underwater (mainy cuz he is so short )
> 
> they're tougher then a mule, and stay that way..
> 
> ...


still tall enuf to out fish you....ill put an avet aganst a newell but i know newells are some durable reels
...and jesse aint lying about me fishing it underwater...ill PUT my rod n reel on the sand to rebait or take off a doggie...hold it underwater when wading with the butt in the sand so it aint as heavy to hold alll day..rinse the sand off in the ocean...avets take a lickin and keep on tickin


----------



## joegreen42 (May 12, 2008)

I have Static Magged my Avet SX with a 0.250" x .187" round neodymium.. it works great.. 

I experimented with spacing by rotating the spool outside of the frame and holding the magnet close by the edge of the spool.. a ~1mm gap slows the spool to a stop in about 9 sec... a 3mm gap lets it run on for 40 sec.. It doesn't take much of a change in gap to make a big difference in free spool.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just put a Chris Macey mag on my left handed sx and I love it. It was easy and didnt take any time at all. With this kit I can get spins from 5-30 secs.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

where do you order the chris macey mag kit? ive read some things about it online and i want to put an adjustable mag in my avet as well.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine Avet_sx_mag.jpg


----------

